# Anyone heard or experienced " biogen labs " ??



## pizdit (Feb 19, 2010)

hey

i  got some of it on my last holiday in spain

ClenJect 
suspension 
Test 400
Boldenone 200

anyone heard or try this ugl ?

tnx.


----------



## Lone Wolf (Feb 19, 2010)

pizdit said:


> hey
> 
> i  got some of it on my last holiday in spain
> 
> ...


Very first post sounds like advertising


----------



## pizdit (Feb 19, 2010)

*ok*

So you say i need  to answer 100/200 questions then I may ask too


----------



## maddog1979 (Feb 23, 2010)

I bought a load of there stuff too, i did a search on google, and there has been a lot of good talk about there stuff, only a few saying its not.

I have not tried there stuff yet, on a rest at the moment, so cant personally comment yet.


----------



## Getfit75 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm, fishy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## maddog1979 (Feb 24, 2010)

Getfit75 said:


> Hmmmmmmmm, fishy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Do you think there stuff is fake? if it is i paid by card so i would be able to claim my money back easy from the bank.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 24, 2010)

There is a legitimate Biogen Idec pharmaceutical company.  I know they have an R&D in Boston.  I don't know if they dabble in anabolics nor if they have a location in Spain or Europe.. They do immunologics type pharma development.  I don't think they have a product out there yet.


----------



## hooters0216 (Jun 14, 2011)

pizdit said:


> hey
> 
> i  got some of it on my last holiday in spain
> 
> ...


i did order some of the clenject and used for myself from biogen
no results yet and its been 4 weeks starting back on it tomaro and i will let u know
if it's good stuff..


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 14, 2011)

i got some oral var and didn't think it was all that. imo


----------



## BrG89 (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought some straight oil from them, it was labeled masteron and test prop


----------



## 86m (Jun 17, 2011)

*biojunk*

Its junk! UNDERDOSED


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jun 17, 2011)

The worst Juice ever made bar none


----------



## SFW (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol Coincidentally, the best salad dressing ive ever used, hands down.


----------



## Delawerebadboy (Jun 17, 2011)

Good for oil n my kids bike chain that's about it


----------



## scwarzenegger (Jun 17, 2011)

Ive tried their sust and tren....its total garbage, Ive used omega3 with better results.
I also tried their t3 and that was actually good.


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 18, 2011)

f@#k them!place sucks!


----------

